# Weekend Plans. Whatcha up to?



## Surlysomething (Mar 17, 2012)

I always find it interesting to see what people do on their days off.
You often get good ideas and incorporate them into your days off.

Mine are usually pretty quiet and uneventful. But honestly, that's how I like them. 


What are you up to this weekend?

I'll start.

Tonight i'm going to VOD The Descendants and spend my evening with George Clooney. 

Tomorrow is open. Any suggestions?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 17, 2012)

busy crazy day.....house sitting for 3 dogs + across the street 2 cats & a bunny.

Picked up my bosses mom 40 miles away at 10am...and drove her back here near me to bosses house

Run to Barnes & Noble for a gifty for my friend celebrating 26 yrs sobriety on ST PADDYS DAY!!! good times.....

run back to the dogs..and then on to my house to see my sweet pie kitty for a bit

go to nail salon...to get bi monthly UV nails...PINK!!!

home to grab the harley and get out in the wind!!!!!!!!!

took all country roads downtown to meet friend.....for a coffee

back to dog land and hot date with MAD MEN and/or GAME OF THRONES

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh chill time


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 17, 2012)

For me, I'm about to head out to a public house for Guinness and an Irish fry up, and then to another bar for plenty of Jameson's.

Tomorrow will be me laying around and asking myself why in the hell I drank so much even though I know better.


----------



## freakyfred (Mar 17, 2012)

Today I did feck all.

Tomorrow is mothers day so doing nice things for me mam. We're having the paddys day trifle for dessert then instead of today.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 17, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> Today I did feck all.
> 
> Tomorrow is mothers day so doing nice things for me mam. We're having the paddys day trifle for dessert then instead of today.



You actually live in Ireland and you didn't do anything today. Why do I love that? Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 17, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> busy crazy day.....house sitting for 3 dogs + across the street 2 cats & a bunny.
> 
> Picked up my bosses mom 40 miles away at 10am...and drove her back here near me to bosses house
> 
> ...



This made me tired. Haha. Pet some pups for me!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a good friend that lives in the southwest of Ireland, and he tells me it's really not a very big deal there, not nearly like it is celebrated here in the U.S.


----------



## freakyfred (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah people pop out to the parade and may got to the pub to watch the rugby but that's the size of it. I haven't been to the parade in years. The dublin one is impressive but the smaller ones are tractor-athons.


----------



## Fat Brian (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm currently making the cast from Big Bang Theory in Sims 2 for Crystal.


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 17, 2012)

I am here at work taking a Dims break lol... my weekend consists of 3 12 hour night shifts at the hospital... hope someone is enjoying st paddys day


----------



## topher38 (Mar 17, 2012)

I worked the last of a 52 hour work week and I am dead on my feet. but I go free beers after work so I am good


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 17, 2012)

My weekend starts Sunday night


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 17, 2012)

I spent most of today at the local state park and then on the deck here in the sun. Also got drink, today being..well..today.

Tomorrow I have one of my Sunday marathon dinners with my bestie, Kitty. Bad Penny will show up 'oh what a surprise! fancy meeting you here' and I'll make him pay for dinner. Because I can. 

Monday I confess all my sins to my therapist and we poke pins in a voodoo doll that sings about animals and cowboys. She's worth every penny.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 17, 2012)

We're all so normal, what's up with that?


----------



## FishCharming (Mar 17, 2012)

went to work for a few hours then went to my uncle's to borrow his garage and work on my car. got plugs and wires changed but not brakes since the caliper pins need an alan wrench... so then i did a bit of laundry and spent the rest of the night drinking wine and playing fallout DLC The lonely Road.

Tommorrow is cleaning and the zoo!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 18, 2012)

A few chores early this morning, then used bookstore and lunch at favorite Italian place with a friend. Spent a good bit of the beautiful afternoon on my porch reading. Tonight I planted my butt on the couch and watched multiple episodes of Smash. Weekends are for relaxing. I rarely have set plans.


----------



## samuraiscott (Mar 18, 2012)

Plotting world domination. 

Saying goodbye to some memories while I prepare to make new ones. It is a new day, after all.


----------



## SitiTomato (Mar 18, 2012)

Did some grocery shopping, made some chicken pot pies.

Played a bit of Call of Duty and Rhythm Heaven, and generally relaxed and lounged after a particularly tiring week.

All interspersed with obsessive compulsively refreshing Plenty of Fish to check for replies


----------



## Zowie (Mar 18, 2012)

I finally went out!

Friday to a friend's birthday party, and then to a club where I can wear jeans and everyone dances to 50s/60s music, that was a ton of fun.

Yesterday for drinks with my coworkers in honour of St Patty's, I guess. We had a "Best Irish Accent" contest, and I actually got boo'ed off, hahaha.

And like, work. Which is my usual weekend.


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 18, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> .....Tomorrow will be me laying around and asking myself why in the hell I drank so much even though I know better.



Damn I could be a tv psychic :doh:

Look out Miss Cleo, I'm coming for you! As soon as I get over this hangover, that is.


----------



## Bighairyman (Mar 18, 2012)

I think my refresh button is broke from that damned site. 


SitiTomato said:


> Did some grocery shopping, made some chicken pot pies.
> 
> Played a bit of Call of Duty and Rhythm Heaven, and generally relaxed and lounged after a particularly tiring week.
> 
> All interspersed with obsessive compulsively refreshing Plenty of Fish to check for replies


----------



## Rojohnson (Mar 18, 2012)

Living in a new city, i dont really know anyone so i sat arpund and thrn convinced myself to go see 21 Jumpstreet, it was really funny. Also I attempted to do my taxes but decided i better go see a professional after it said i was going to have to pay $16 dollars haha


----------



## TheLargeLawStudent (Mar 21, 2012)

This whole week is my Spring Break...and may I add, a MUCH NEEDED Spring Break! So naturally I'll be reading ahead for class and touching up some class outlines. BUT! Hopefully if I'm lucky, I'll get some time to take a trip to the bar down the street and drink some ice cold beer while I watch the rest of my NCAA Basketball Bracket implode, haha! This year was NOT a good year for my picks!


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 29, 2012)

This is, technically, my Saturday night... I am halfheartedly cleaning. In the morning, I am going to a sale at the Zoofari center, and hoping to snag some bargains on vintage jewelry.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 30, 2012)

I leave work in half an hour and then my weekend starts! 
I'm going to stay the night at my boyfriend's place, and tease him into letting me make a fort on the couch to watch tv from, and I'm going to raid his cupboards for chocolate and drink, and play with the cat. Saturday I'm going to sleeeeeeep until he kicks me out, and then go to my best friend's boyfriend's birthday party, and then on Sunday I have to work. But it's time and a half pay, so I'm happy


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 30, 2012)

I have NO PLANS and i'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 30, 2012)

A friend invited me to a metal/industrial dance night on Sunday, which I'll probably go to.
Otherwise, homework and work. It's crunch time, 2 weeks of classes left!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 30, 2012)

Today I took my nephew to get his pictures made and my grandma to the grocery store.
As for tomorrow me and my mom are taking my nephew to an Easter egg hunt.
Sunday will be a mixture of rest and cleaning! lol


----------



## big_lad27 (Mar 30, 2012)

Saturday if the weather is nice I will more then likely be going out on my bike and Sunday I am going paintballing regardless of the weather


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Mar 31, 2012)

work, strip club, work, charity bowling event, work


----------



## samuraiscott (Mar 31, 2012)

Yesterday I went clothes shopping and was happy to find that I had actually went down a pants size. I also seem to have gone down a shirt size as well. Today I went out and got some other things for the house like laundry detergent and some toiletries for myself. Tomorrow I am watching wrestlemania and I am not sure what else.


----------



## roundrevelry (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm keeping my butt cheeks glued to the couch for a Doctor Who marathon.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 1, 2012)

Weekend starts tonight


----------



## balletguy (Apr 1, 2012)

Nothing..listing to music and drinking rum and giner ale right now...


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 1, 2012)

This morning I did the lazy Sunday thing, laying about and drinking coffee.

This afternoon I cleaned out my office closet - a task I've been putting off for ages - and now have a bed covered in stuff to give away.

In honor of my productivity, I'm moving to the porch for a super dirty martini. Later on I'll be glued to the tv watching Game of Thrones. 

View attachment 101671


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm heading out of town to spend the Easter weekend with my best friends. They live about 5 hours away and I love the drive through the canyon. Tunes cranked, windows opened. 

We're going to hang out, go to the pub, eat good food, make fun of each other, play with the dogs, drink coffee. Sounds pretty damn sweet to me.

Before I head up i'm stopping at my parent's place for coffee as my sister that lives in Toronto is flying out tonight to surprise my Mom. Looking forward to seeing her as the last time was at Christmas.

So, all in all it's going to be a great weekend. Four days off! w00t!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2012)

*tonite I went to dinner w/5 amazing women I adore...and we were all dressed up to go to our FIRST SOBER PROM...pics taken...laughter...sweaty dancing non-stop for hours....GOOD TIME *


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 8, 2012)

Wednesday I picked up my daughter from school in Baltimore for the Easter break. From Friday night to Sunday night I'll be watching Law and Order all night on the weekend shift; twelve hours of tv, internet (I brought my laptop), chocolate, and espresso. In about an hour I'll be stopping by the doughnut shop for a pair of my favorite extra large, glazed tender confections...if they're open on Easter.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## pepsicola93 (Apr 24, 2012)

Zowie said:


> A friend invited me to a metal/industrial dance night on Sunday, which I'll probably go to.
> Otherwise, homework and work. It's crunch time, 2 weeks of classes left!



I still can't believe my freshman year of college is over in two weeks!  
So this weekend will consist of:
-a Game of Thrones marathon
-playing with the jazz band at some Earth Day festival (which is weird, because apparently Earth Day was last weekend...?)
-studying for finals


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 25, 2012)

*NOLA BOUND!!!! JAZZ FEST BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!

so excited haven't been down there in over a decade and ready for amazing 

meals, music, dancing and NEW friends made*


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 25, 2012)

My baby sister's wedding shower is on Saturday afternoon.

I'm so happy and excited. 


Because she lives with her fiance and they have everything they need, the shower is all about her. She mentioned a perfume she likes so I bought her the big Gift set. I think she'll LOVE it. It was a bit pricey but I can't help getting the baby what she wants. Haha. I'm a sucker for this girl. Can't wait to see her face.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Apr 25, 2012)

Panama jam in okc


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Apr 25, 2012)

Saturday Night Oklahoma city Oklahoma bbw and bum party.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh my god that was damn auto correct! I meant BHM not bum


----------



## lovelocs (Apr 25, 2012)

^^^My good sir, are you quite sure that you did not mean bum party? I mean, are you quite certain of this?

Also, with my one day off tomorrow, I will be cooking and reading, and listening to rain, should the universe love me enough to rain on my off day.


----------



## topher38 (May 2, 2012)

Friends are having a big get together for Cinco de Mayo. So that is my plans for the weekend.


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 2, 2012)

Even though it is a huge weekend to live in Louisville, I won't care anything about The Ky Derby since I will be having 2 teeth pulled possibly cut out on Friday morning 
So mostly likely this weekend I will be hungry and loopy from pain medication


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 3, 2012)

I got my first concert(Marilyn Manson) in about 8-10 years I'm going to on Friday, May 4th in Atlantic City. I'm super stoked but so nervous at the same time.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 3, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I got my first concert(Marilyn Manson) in about 8-10 years I'm going to on Friday, May 4th in Atlantic City. I'm super stoked but so nervous at the same time.



*why so long and why nervous?*


----------



## WomanlyHips (May 3, 2012)

Going to a wedding, Sunday, with my Beau. Getting uber-jazzed!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 3, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *why so long and why nervous?*



Because I got super fat and weighed about 800 pounds and couldn't really stand for 4/5 hours at a time. Now that i'm losing weight(465 currently) and at a comfortable weight again i'm able to adventure out places. I'm so nervous because during that time of becoming an introvert and weight gain I developed a fear of people. A constant paranoia of being made fun of. I never use to be like this, I always had the attitude of fuck it. It's so bad I think family members are making fun of me and I know that's not true. I just can't kick it, so yea, Friday is going to be crazy for me. I'm already going to be filled with anxiety, I just hope I don't go into a panic attack. Which I have been getting lately


----------



## cakeboy (May 3, 2012)

Massive amounts of fishing, sexing, and cake eating. I'm trying to figure out how to combine all three at once.


----------



## Melian (May 3, 2012)

cakeboy said:


> Massive amounts of fishing, sexing, and cake eating. I'm trying to figure out how to combine all three at once.



Shove fishcakes in her vag.


----------



## LeoGibson (May 3, 2012)

Melian said:


> Shove fishcakes in her vag.



I thought fishcakes was another name for a vag.


----------



## Melian (May 3, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I thought fishcakes was another name for a vag.



I've never heard that one, and vag is only "fishy" when bad hygiene is involved.

This variety of fish cake is awesome:


----------



## cakeboy (May 3, 2012)

Fishcakes and vag it is! *highfives*


----------



## LeoGibson (May 3, 2012)

Melian said:


> I've never heard that one, and vag is only "fishy" when bad hygiene is involved.



I dunno, as my dear sweet old grandpa was fond of letting us young men know," If it smells like cologne, leave it alone. If it smells like fish it's a tasty dish." :eat2:


----------



## NewfieGal (May 3, 2012)

Patiently waiting for Saturday so I can go out to the hospitals spring bash, have a few drinks from my red solo cup and get my dance on ... wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle yeah  alas i will be going single so I'll have to give the slow songs a pass...


----------



## Mitchapalooza (May 3, 2012)

Will be done with my home inspection class on saturday


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 4, 2012)

Melian said:


> I've never heard that one, and vag is only "fishy" when bad hygiene is involved.
> 
> This variety of fish cake is awesome:



*that looks like what us baltimorons call CRAB CAKES....made of delicious back fin blue crab :eat2:*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 4, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Because I got super fat and weighed about 800 pounds and couldn't really stand for 4/5 hours at a time. Now that i'm losing weight(465 currently) and at a comfortable weight again i'm able to adventure out places. I'm so nervous because during that time of becoming an introvert and weight gain I developed a fear of people. A constant paranoia of being made fun of. I never use to be like this, I always had the attitude of fuck it. It's so bad I think family members are making fun of me and I know that's not true. I just can't kick it, so yea, Friday is going to be crazy for me. I'm already going to be filled with anxiety, I just hope I don't go into a panic attack. Which I have been getting lately




*awww(((LBZ)))) I am hoping you are with someone who knows you well enough to help you through this situation and helps make it a blast!!! If I were there I WOULD!!! Hey ...All Good this year?
*


----------



## Goreki (May 4, 2012)

I have to work all weekend T_T but I'll spend the non working but searching anime, making my little pony brooches, picking superglue off my fingers (and my bottom lip, and a tooth) and travelling an hour on the stupid train to see my stupid moved an hour away boyfriend. Gah!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 4, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *awww(((LBZ)))) I am hoping you are with someone who knows you well enough to help you through this situation and helps make it a blast!!! If I were there I WOULD!!! Hey ...All Good this year?
> *



I might actually try and work it this year. It's not going to be in the same place as usual. The town is tired of all the drugs. lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2012)

Thurs: Flirted with guy who fixed my flat AND owner of garage. Also got my hair did. Looks awesome. Also got farm fresh eggs, jam and Welsh cookies.
Fri: Got a great deal on tires from a friend's hubby and even better quote on some work I need done on my car. Hung out at garage with cute mechanics. Getting more energy and feeling great.
Sat: Thrift shopping and Cinco de Mayo margaritas and dinner with my bestie.
Sun: Hanging out, driving around, Asian buffet with my awesome sis-in-law who's like a psychotic hummingbird so her energy is contagious.
Mon: Driving into town for appointments with my favorite peeps AND getting a lead on a horse stable that allows fat people to ride.
Tues: Wings, beer and gossip with another good buddy.

Busy busy girl.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (May 4, 2012)

Shooting many big guns


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 5, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I might actually try and work it this year. It's not going to be in the same place as usual. The town is tired of all the drugs. lol.



*I am working ALL GOOD this year, was accepted a month ago, as well as PHISH, ATLANTIC CITY and perhaps Denver, Colorado as well

HOW WAS FRIDAY NITE?
I went to a block party called HOODSCAPE...my bros band playing..and there is amazing art there...and I AM GETTING ONE...as my bro handled gettting all the bands there  

my awesome brother in front on bass is taking me to the baltimore flower mart after we pick up a too cool painting...so excited!!!* 

View attachment HOODSCAPE.jpg


----------



## Librarygirl (May 6, 2012)

So nice to have a Bank Holiday!
Spent over three hours chatting over coffee and cake with one of my best friends yesterday (a rare Saturday not a work!), then went shopping. Got up late today, then went to see Marvel's Avengers Assemble this afternoon. Not my usual kind of film, but I really enjoyed it - great film and the humour was a nice touch. I particularly liked the bit where the old man said 'Son... You've got a condition' to the Hulk! 
Now just reading the papers and chilling and looking forward to another day off work
Any other films anyone would recommend?


----------



## thomaswolf (May 6, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> So nice to have a Bank Holiday!
> Spent over three hours chatting over coffee and cake with one of my best friends yesterday (a rare Saturday not a work!), then went shopping. Got up late today, then went to see Marvel's Avengers Assemble this afternoon. Not my usual kind of film, but I really enjoyed it - great film and the humour was a nice touch. I particularly liked the bit where the old man said 'Son... You've got a condition' to the Hulk!
> Now just reading the papers and chilling and looking forward to another day off work
> Any other films anyone would recommend?




I loved the avengers and ive been repeatedly watching the town its a good movie if you havent seen it yet you should check it out.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 6, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am working ALL GOOD this year, was accepted a month ago, as well as PHISH, ATLANTIC CITY and perhaps Denver, Colorado as well*


*

My buddy works All Good every year. He takes this bus that takes a bunch of workers to All Good from Jersey. They are always hiring too and I was thinking of asking him about getting me a job this summer with him for it. So we'll see. 

Wait, you're working Phish in AC? Or just a AC show in general?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> My buddy works All Good every year. He takes this bus that takes a bunch of workers to All Good from Jersey. They are always hiring too and I was thinking of asking him about getting me a job this summer with him for it. So we'll see.
> 
> Wait, you're working Phish in AC? Or just a AC show in general?



*YES....Working PHISH IN ATLANTIC CITY.....how was FRIDAY NITE?*


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 7, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *YES....Working PHISH IN ATLANTIC CITY.....how was FRIDAY NITE?*



Friday night was great. I totally over thought it in my head. Just my paranoia was getting the best of me. I had a blast though, thanks for asking.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 7, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Friday night was great. I totally over thought it in my head. Just my paranoia was getting the best of me. I had a blast though, thanks for asking.


 
So happy you had such a good time! I was thinking of you all the way over here in Canada!


----------



## LeoGibson (May 7, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Friday night was great. I totally over thought it in my head. Just my paranoia was getting the best of me. I had a blast though, thanks for asking.



I have found that to be the case a lot of the time. I'm glad you were able to work through it and had a good time. Cheers!


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 8, 2012)

Saturday - I will be going to see Christina Perri live!!!


----------



## pepsicola93 (May 8, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Saturday - I will be going to see Christina Perri live!!!



That's awesome!! 

Hmm.. What am I doing this weekend.. Oh! I'm going to go see that new Dark Shadows movie.


----------



## lovelocs (May 9, 2012)

I'm in the middle of my weekend, and I'm cleaning, sort of. More like sort, toss, keep, dafuq!?!. I'm not a hoarder or disposaphobe, but I am a severe clutterbug, I admit...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 9, 2012)

I'm heading up to Massachussetts on the 12th for a week with the girl. Salem has always fascinated me and can't wait to explore it lol.


----------

